# Deer Hunters



## Rob1949 (Oct 30, 2014)

Now I am NOT trying to upset no one. My wife, and I dumped the rat race, and the urban life style for 58 acres in the country in a single wide mobile home. Deer to me are pests. This mostly wooded property of mine has not been hunted in years 40 + from what I understand. I would like some hunters to remove a lot of the deer. I just want people who respect my property. How to go about this is my question. Yes, I have Firearms, and enjoy match shooting. Just never liked shooting wild life.


----------



## hseII (Oct 30, 2014)

Rob1949 said:


> Now I am NOT trying to upset no one. My wife, and I dumped the rat race, and the urban life style for 58 acres in the country in a single wide mobile home. Deer to me are pests. This mostly wooded property of mine has not been hunted in years 40 + from what I understand. I would like some hunters to remove a lot of the deer. I just want people who respect my property. How to go about this is my question. Yes, I have Firearms, and enjoy match shooting. Just never liked shooting wild life.



Hello, 
What area are you located?

HEath


----------



## Rob1949 (Oct 31, 2014)

hseII said:


> Hello,
> What area are you located?
> 
> HEath


South west,Virginia


----------



## rattler362 (Oct 31, 2014)

I hunted in Virginia about 20 years ago lots of deer Beautiful wood's.


----------



## Rob1949 (Nov 1, 2014)

I now know what a DCAP tag is. I have 4 men who are going to "Harvest" 25 deer off my property for Hunters for the Hungry. They said they would not kill any small 8 point or less bucks, for Management. Just like I understand all this. There were 22 deer in the field in front of our home last evening. Shoot them and clean them up. Good riddance.


----------



## Sagetown (Nov 1, 2014)

I had lots of deer at one time. Still see a few. Usually an avid deer hunter is your best bet if the deer are of good size, and fairly easy to harvest. If they can get a shot off at one, they'll usually be back the next season. I've had them offer to pay me so that I would not let anyone else hunt here.


----------



## stillhunter (Nov 1, 2014)

If you've never tried venison you should ask them to let you have a backstrap or 2, deer are some dern fine eating.


----------



## rattler362 (Nov 1, 2014)

stillhunter said:


> If you've never tried venison you should ask them to let you have a backstrap or 2, deer are some dern fine eating.



You Sir are right we got some cooking right now.


----------



## ramzilla (Dec 20, 2014)

Rob1949 said:


> South west,Virginia


Where at in SW VA? I'm in the bedford/roanoke area and am an avid hunter with lots of experience and can give references to other property owners who's property i hunt. pm me if you don't want to disclose location in open forum.


----------

